# Gaming Notebook bis 1000€



## MasterFarr (6. August 2009)

*Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Hey Leute

Also ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gaming Notebook bis 1000€.
Ich habe schon im I-net gesucht und folgendes gefunden:

Notebooks Acer Aspire 8730G-844G32MN

Das Notebook müsste Battleforge, Call of Duty 4, und auch neuere Games Vertragen können.

Also meine Voraussetzungen sind:

Grafikkarte: *ATI 4650* oder höher kann auch Nvidia sein ist egal.
Prozessor:  Mindestens *2 x 2,20 GHz* oder Höher Intel oder AMD^^
Festplatte: *320 - 500GB* 
(muss nicht groß sein da ich eine 1 TB externe habe)
Brenner: * DVD Brenner *
I-Net: *W-Lan*
Hersteller:* ist Egal*
Betriebsystem: *Ja*

LG Der Farr^^


----------



## 1821984 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Wie wärs denn damit:

Notebooks Acer Aspire 5935G-874G50MN


----------



## MasterFarr (6. August 2009)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Hey danke für die schnelle Antwort^^

Aber ne GT 240M ist schlechter als eine 4650 Ati vorteil bei diesem Notebook es hat schnelleren Arbeitsspeicher.

Aber ich bin für weitere Vorschläge offen.

LG Farr


----------



## 1821984 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Also ich würde sagen, das die beiden auf gleichen höhe liegen. Der Unterschied ist hier nur, dass du bei der Nvidia Graka ganze 1024MB GDDR3 hast und bei der ATi nur 512MB (Sorry hab mich verlesen, sind ja doch 1024MB) und ich glaube das das entscheident ist, wenn du auch neue spiele spielen willst. Der Prozi ist auch um einiges schneller. Weil mit übertakten ist ja nicht ganze so dolle im Notebook.

Dirkter vergleich der beiden Karten findest du hier:

Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce GT 240M



Und ausserdem ist das ein 15,6 Zoll und da hat die G240M meistens großen Vorteil gegenüber einer gleichstarken Karte, die aber mit viel höheren Auflösungen zu kämpfen hat!!!


----------



## MasterFarr (6. August 2009)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

mhh ja aber jetzt guck dir das an

Notebooks ASUS M60VP-6X041C

ati 4650 und 1GB speicher
Gleicher Prozessor
500GB Mehr

Immer noch der Vorteil des acer aspire der Arbeitsspeicher aber darauf kann ich verzichten denke ich^^

Vllt habt ihr noch nen Vorschlag?


----------



## 1821984 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Mal ne andere Frage: was genau willst du ausgeben. Grad so 1000€ oder kann es auch 1200€ sein.

Mit glück findest du auch schon nen Quadcore dafür!


----------



## MasterFarr (6. August 2009)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

mhh joa das währe aber das maximale 1200 Euro^^


----------



## 1821984 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Das ist doch schon ein schnack. Dir ist aber klar, dass du in 1 1/2 Jahren zur unterklasse damit gehörst und dann aktuelle spiele grade so zocken kannst mit min. Details und untersten Auflösungen. Stelle mit meinem grad sowas fest. Hab ich 12/2007 auch 1000€ für ausgegeben und jetzt schaf ich Crysis mit min. Einstellungen grad so an 20FPS. Ein Desktop ist geschätzt gute 50 bis 75% schneller für das geld.


----------



## MasterFarr (6. August 2009)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Ja ich weis ich habe schon einen Guten Desktop Pc^^

Ich brauche den nur für unterwegs wenn ich zb bei meinem Bruder bin.
Mir ist das auch klar das der in 1 1/2 jahren nicht mehr die games packt aber die games die ich zocken tue reichen alle mals...

Das wird aber mit jedem Notebook Passieren und irgent wann will ich schon eins habe als die ganze zeit zu warten bis ein besseres raus kommt^^


----------



## 1821984 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Also ich finde nichts mehr, was erwähnendswert wär. 

Hab aber selbst ein Acer Aspire das 5920G (war damals voll spieletauglich) und bin 100% damit zufrieden.

Tastatur ist sehr gut
Display auch sehr gut spiegelt aber ganz gut (haben die aber alle) Meins hat 8ms reaktionszeit.
Service musste ich noch nicht gebrauchen also gut
Nur die Temps sind bei meinem etwas hoch wie ich finde. Prozzi macht bei voll Leistung bis zu 87 Grad. Hatte ich grad gestern wieder. Aber ich hatte ihn noch nie gereinigt von innen.
Festplatte auch sehr gut. Ich hab ne Western Digital drin und nicht son billigschrott
Lautheit geht auch.


----------



## MasterFarr (6. August 2009)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Okay trotzdem danke^^

Aber ich bin immer noch für vorschläge offen...


----------



## KennyKiller (6. August 2009)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

wie wärs mit dem 
One Notebook D1167 by: One - ONE Shop

oder dem
One Notebook D8653 by: One - ONE Shop


----------



## Herbboy (6. August 2009)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

in dem acer mit der 4650 hast du aber nur DDR2-RAM, dann wäre ne 240 wohl besser.


wie groß soll das notebook denn sein? das acer hat ja satte 18,4 - ein "notebook" is das an sich nicht mehr...  

dieses sony hat ne 4650 mit DDR3, aber die karte is leicht gebremst - trotzdem besser als eine 4650 mit nur DDR2: Sony VAIO VGN-FW46M*Blu-ray & 16:9 Full HD*  und bluray hat es auch. 1200€

das hier von samsung ist auch sehr gut, müßte - weil die 4650 im sony ja leicht gebremst ist - gleichschnell sein: Samsung E172-Aura P8700 Eerox  1150€

das hier von samsung müßte sogar besser sein und kostet sogar weniger: Samsung E272-Aura P8700 Exus  1000€

das hier von packard bell wäre leistungsmäßig top, mit ner 9800m GTS, die is ca. 10-20% schneller selbst als die beste 4650: Packard Bell iPower GX-M-007GE *GAMERNOTEBOOK*  1150€.



wo du auch mal schauen kannst ist zB mySN® Schenker-Notebook oder http://www.notebookguru.de - da kann man auch konfigurieren. is aber dann ohne windows, auch WLAN muss man dazukonfigurieren. 



du musst dir aber so oder so im klaren sein, dass selbst ein 1500€-notebook grad mal so schnell ist, als ob du dir für 500-600€ nen PC zusammenstellst...


----------



## ATIFan22 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Also wenn du 1000 € ausgeben willst wäre das MSi GX 623 mit Radeon HD 4670 eine Überlegung wert,wenn du maximale gamign performance habeen willst das GT 725 mit mHD 4850 ,das geht schon ab ,aber bei dem Budget könntest du dir auch nen noch viel fetteren Desktop mit einer GTX 285 untern Tisch stellen , musst halt wissen wie wichtig dir das bißchen mobilität ist....


----------



## KennyKiller (6. August 2009)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

naja aber wenn er eebn ein notebook will, es ist eben schon gut wenn man mal schnell sein notebook unter den Arm nimmt und zum Freund geht und ne Runde AOE2 oder so zockt^^ oder eben COD4 je nach dem^^ Für cod4 braucht man für höchste Details mindestens ne 4670 bzw 9600 also würde ich sagen ne 4650 kannst du mal vergessen, da Cod4 jetzt schon fast 2Jahre alt ist und ich denke mal ein "Gaming" Notebook sollte schon so gut sein dass man darauf Cod4 auf max Detail zocken kann. Daher würde ich dir dieses Notebook vorschlagen
MSI Megabook GT725Q-9047VHP (0017222-SKU10) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Es sprengt zwar etwas den Preisrahmen aber dafür hast du genug Power für alle aktuellen Spiele
oder das ganze ohne Quadcore 160Euro billiger
MSI Megabook GT725-8647VHP (0017222-SKU2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ich denke die Investition in einen Quadcore würde sich lohnen aber das musst du dann entscheiden
Also wiegesagt ne 4650 in nem GamingNotebook kannst du vergessen!


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2009)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*



KennyKiller schrieb:


> Für cod4 braucht man für höchste Details mindestens ne 4670 bzw 9600 also würde ich sagen ne 4650 kannst du mal vergessen


 ähm, ne 4650 mit GDDR3 ist sogar BESSER als ne 9600m GT DDR3. wenn ne 9600m GT reicht, dann auch ne (gute) 4650. und die 4670 ist kaum stärker als die 4650. wenn man ne nicht-gebremste 4650 mit GDDR3 hat, dann is selbst eine "gute" 4670 grad mal 5% stärker. 

und man MUSS es ja nicht auf "high" spielen  ich spiel CoD4 mit ner 8600m GT sogar auf mittel, und da is ne 9600m GT / 4650 mit GDDR3 nochmal 50% besser. 

und das wort "gaming" bei notebook darf man nicht gleichsetzen mit "gaming" am PC. selbst ne 9800m GTS / GTX oder ne 4850m ist grad mal so stark wie eine 80€-graka für desktopPCs (zB ne 8800GT oder ne 3870).


----------



## KennyKiller (7. August 2009)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Ja aber überleg doch mal!!! Cod4 gehört längst nicht mehr zu den anspruchvollsten Spielen und hat es auch noch nie wirklich gehört!! Es ist 1,5 Jahre alt!
edit: Naja wenn du nach der Liste gehst kannst du das vergessen, die stimmt absolut garnicht! Zb. ne 9800M GT SLI ist nicht besser als ne 9800GTX SLI! In dem PCGH Test vom Heft 08/2009 steht auch das die 4650 etwas besser ist als die 9600M GT, also ich korrigiere mich für Cod4 für HIGH braucht man mind ne 9600M GT(das weiß ich aus Erfahrung, mein Kumpel hat einen 700Euro! Laptop mit ner 9600M GT darauf läuft Cod4 mit 4facher Kantenglättung flüssig. Trotzdem würde ich ne stärkere Graka nehmen. Meine Empfehlung ist immernoch der GT275Q, mit nem Q9000 und ner 4850 bist du für die Zukunft gut gerüstet.


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2009)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

ne stärkere ist natürlich immer besser. aber irgendwo is halt ne grenze, und selbst das allerallerbeste notebook bis 17 zoll, das du zur zeit bekommen kannst, wird in nem jahr mit den dann neuen games nicht mehr high packen (wird es bei manch einem aktuellen schon jezt nicht  )


----------



## KennyKiller (7. August 2009)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

naja das war bei Notebooks bis jetzt eben immer das Problem, ich hoffe iwan wird sich das mal ändern


----------



## 1821984 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Das wird sich nicht ändern! Erst kommt die Technik für Desktop raus, welche ja sehr leistungfähig ist. Dann kommt das Problem, dass man die Baugröße so weit runterschrauben muss, dass es in ein Notebook passt.

Da aber eine Desktopkarte schon breiter ist als ein Notebook, ist das ein schwieriges Unterfangen für die Hersteller. Dann kommt der Stromverbrauch. Wenn der bei einem Laptop ca. 300 Watt sein würde, brauch man auch kein Laptop mehr, weil dieser durch den Akku so schwer wär, dass das keiner mehr tragen kann. Zuletzt kommt die wärmeabführung. Nicht umsonst sind die Desktopprozzis bis zu 200% schneller als im Notebook. 
Mein Prozi hat ne TDP von 25 oder 35 Watt. Da sind die 125 vom I7 schon mehr als ein komplettes Notebook mit richtiger Graka!

Das was sich ändern kann / wird, sind die Anwendungen, welche immer mehr auch mit leistungsschwachen (im vergleich) Notebooks klarkommen.

Es soll aber ja auch menschen geben, die 4000€ für ein Laptop ausgeben und dann grad mal die leistung haben, wo der Desktop vielleicht 700€ kosten würde.

Aber es sind ja nicht alles spiele wie Crysis oder so und andersrum haben Notebooks auch nicht die Auflösungen wie ein 22 bzw. 24 Zoll Monitor


----------



## MasterFarr (10. August 2009)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Hey Leute danke erstmal das ihr euch alle so ins zeug gelegt habt^^

Ich habe da mal einen Kollegen gefragt der hat mir nen Notebook heraus gesucht:
Notebooks Acer Aspire 7738G-754G50BN

Und da einer von euch dieses MSI geschickt hat bin ich wieder am überlegen welches besser sein würde:MSI Megabook GT725-8647VHP (0017222-SKU2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Weil ne 240er Nvidia schlechter ist als nen 4850^^
Ich bin auch selber überzeugt von Ati da ich im desktop PC ne 4870 drinne habe so leute gibt mir tips...

DANKE


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2009)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

das MSI ist bei WEITEM das bessere, kostet halt auch mehr. 3Dmark06 ist zwar nicht 100% genau, aber ein anhaltspunkt isses schon. die 240m soll ZWISCHEN einer 130m und 9700m GTS liegen, d.h. schlechter als eine 9700m. die wiederum hat MAXIMAL c.a 8000 punkte , d.h. die 240m hat unter 8000. die 4850 aber hat in den bisherigen tests mind. 9000 Punkte , obwohl 3D06ja "pro nvidia" sein soll. siehe bei 3DMark06 "einzelwerte im detail", da is auch ein MSI GT725 mit nem P9600 getestet, 9800punkte, also in dem 725 mit nem P8600 sicher auch mind. 9000.

für die 240m gibt es btw auch eine benchmark mit nem acer 5739G, ne 240m auch mit DDR3, als CPU ne P7350. grad mal 5800 punkte... Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce GT 240M


----------



## KennyKiller (10. August 2009)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

das MSI Notebook ist in KEINEM shop mehr mit dem P8600 lieferbar. Hat irgend so ein MSI Mitarbeiter mal in nen Thread geschrieben. Das Acer würde ich nicht nehmen iwie kommt mir die Auflösung komisch vor.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2009)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

wird von MSI aber sicher dann bald nen ähnlichen geben, oder?


----------

